# Headlamp bulbs need to be ralaced



## iwant2buyaGTO (Dec 17, 2009)

I was looking in the manual for my Gto 04 A4 and was looking at the bulb replacements. High beam- H-9 and low beam H-11. My bulbs look kinda yellowish. I wanted to change them to a bright white/blueish color(just a tad tough of blue)Any suggestions?


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

HID kits above 5000k start to have a blue tint to them. Personally I like the Sylvania SilverStars. They are on sale a PepBoys I think for like $35 a set.


----------



## iwant2buyaGTO (Dec 17, 2009)

Does anyone know what kind of lights are in the fog lights? its not mentioned in the manual.


----------



## iwant2buyaGTO (Dec 17, 2009)

i was thinking of buying these for my low beam headlights. I was just wondering if anyone has heard of this brand and if they'll work for my low beams.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/H11-...ptZMotorsQ5fCarQ5fTruckQ5fPartsQ5fAccessories


----------



## FastFrank (Jun 12, 2009)

iwant2buyaGTO said:


> i was thinking of buying these for my low beam headlights. I was just wondering if anyone has heard of this brand and if they'll work for my low beams.
> H11 GP Thunder 8500K Xenon/Plasma Quartz Ion Bulbs 55W : eBay Motors (item 380192700219 end time Jan-28-10 19:45:07 PST)


Yes, they will work. but I wouldn't waste the money on them. They are junk. Not to mention that they will cut the amount of light output, and your night time visibility will be reduced. You would do much better converting to HID than using blue bulbs.

I went with this set...
http://www.gtoforum.com/f29/i-have-question-all-members-23159/


----------



## iwant2buyaGTO (Dec 17, 2009)

Does anyone know if the Sylvania SilverStars H11 fit the GTO? I was thinking of getting these. Please let me know. i believe they are 55W


----------



## mikes06goat (Jan 13, 2009)

I bought a set from eurodezigns.com in 2006 when I bought the car. They have a slight blue tint and they are fantastic for visibility. I haven't had on e burn out yet. I also put a set in the womans cobalt and haven't had one burn out in that pile of junk either. Best of all they are pretty dang cheap, especially if you buy more than one set.


----------

